# Receiver under sink?



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Water and electronics don't mix well. If there is any way that water can get to the electronics, its a bad idea. Also, if you are handleing a lot of power, it will need some vent fans as well to prevent overheating. Also remember, with electronics, someday it will break. You need to have it where you can easily get to it for repairs.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Second time today I have agreed with bofusmosby. 

In my opinion, if there is room and it will get enough air to keep everything cool then you can protect yourself from a fire hazard by using a gfi receptacle to power your equipment. as soon as it gets wet it will trip power.

Another idea may be to cut a hole in the wall where it looks like a receptacle and the cable is under the bar and build a box to fit in there with molding around the edge to give it a finished look. You could put the receptacle and cable in the box with your equipment. Downfall is the equipment will be visible but should be protected better from water leak.

My two cents.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn Kirk, agreeing with me can be a hazard to your health!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mrnagrom (Oct 7, 2008)

That is a really odd place to mount a flatscreen.. it's just way too low to the ground.. that thing is going to get dirty as hell and not be very visible.


----------

